# Not Growing Or Growing Very Slow



## flashcolash (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a monster with about 7-8 tops (white widow). It is in about the 7th week of flowering but still looks as it did in week 5. it doesn't look as if the plant is sickly except the branches cant hold there weight and are bending. No spots, some of the tops have some heat damage from being to close to the light, but i fixed the light problem. and there are no leaks in the room. Im using 3 gallon pots. The plants doesnt seem to be producing many trics either. I have younger plants with more trics. Please help?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 16, 2006)

at seven weeks into flower they should be bending down from the wieght of the buds...If they get too heavy you may want to tie 'em up.


----------



## skunk (Oct 17, 2006)

i have a white widow thats like that in a three gallon pot too.try to plant into a 5 to 7 gallon pot next time so the roots can exstend father out and down to buid a bigger stalk and branch to support the weight . ps also try a little longer vegging time .


----------



## flashcolash (Oct 17, 2006)

i can care less about the branches.... i want to know if the buds are going to mature or not or do i have to transplant into a bigger pot


----------



## chronicman (Oct 17, 2006)

If the trichromes that are already on your plant will are amber then the plant is done, if they are still clear then the plant will definately keep growing more bud. right now you are probably at a time where your buds are really filling up, sometimes this can really be hard to see but your plants are gaining in weight. also try giving her some fresh soil on top and a good flush followed by a good fertalizer


----------



## skunk (Oct 17, 2006)

thick sturdy branches and root base will support massive buds if started in a bigger container . it is too late to transplant now unless you want to spend the next 2 weeks pulling off male pollen sacs from stressing your plant out . your buds will mature in your pot just keep them tied up for the rest of your flowering time and try to let go 10weeks instead of 8weeks and 5 days will be worth it trust me .


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 23, 2007)

wait till around 70-80% of the "hairs" has turned amber, then your done if the trichomes are "cloudy" and shrink a little.I have a pic of how the trichs and hairs will look at time of harvest,i`ll try post it but i`m having some problems browsing


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 23, 2007)

here`s that pic dude. you`ll need to enlarge it man, i don`t know how to:huh: :stoned:


----------



## Firepower (Apr 24, 2007)

here


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 24, 2007)

thanx dude, how did you do it? if it`s too difficult to explain no worries man. thanx for my pic back FP and resizing.
cheers,
Shuggy.


----------



## dululsch (Mar 3, 2008)

that is a great pic whereever u got that!


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 3, 2008)

wow i bet this guy had harvested that WW long ago guys this thread was started in 10 of "06"


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 3, 2008)

my bad....


----------



## Firepower (Mar 3, 2008)

i remember this post!  lol..  in case u still wondering i did that with photoshop..  :aok:


----------

